#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Avolites Pearl 2000

## alcatraz

Hey!
Ben gisteren even aan het stoeien geweest met de Avolites Pearl 2000 lichttafel (DMX), nu zitten er al een hoop programma's in, maar ik kom er gewoon niet uit!



Ik kan tot zover gobo's wisselen, dimmer aanzetten, blackout gebruiken, kleuren wisselen en pan/tilt besturen, zij het heel langzaam.

De handleiding van 185 pagina's in het engels is mij totaal niet duidelijk.

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met deze lichttafel en/of iemand die mij hiermee kan helpen of een NL handleiding heeft?

Gisteren uren mee lopen aanklooien, maar niets dat mij helpt het ding aan de gang te krijgen....


HELP...!

Nog even ter extra info:

Er zitten al programma's in, alleen hebben ik en mijn collega geen idee hoe we faders op functies moeten zetten, op faders 31-34 staan dimmerfuncties en die werken ook, maarja, hoe wijs je een functie toe aan een fader? We hebben van alles geprobeerd, handleiding erbij, niets dat ons wijzer maakte...

Elk beetje informatie is welkom!!!

We zijn hem nu aan het testen met 1 moving head erop, het is de bedoeling dat er dus een complete zaalvullende lichtshow op bestuurd wordt (en daar is deze tafel uitermate geschikt voor!) alleen nu nog weten hoe  en eigen programma's maken is natuurlijk ook super!

----------


## Robert

Je kan geen functies toekennen aan de schuifjes 1-60, die doen alleen intensiteit (tenzij je echt moeilijk gaat lopen doen, maar daar is die tafel niet voor bedoeld) van een dimmer of een fixture. Dus onder elk van die 60 schuifjes (keer 4 pagina's) kan (moet) je een hele fixture patchen, en niet bijvoorbeeld een kleurenwiel of zo.

ALs je onder schuifje 1 die MH van jullie patcht, kan je de functies ervan besturen met het gedeelte rechtsonder op de tafel. Je doet dit door een van de functies te selecteren en dan aan de wielen te draaien. 

Je kan kleuren, gobo's, rotatiesnelheden, shutterfuncties etc. etc. etc. opslaan onder de 30 grijze knopjes onder de (op de foto) rode faders. Je kan allemaal aparte pagina's maken, zodat je 30 kleuren, 30 gobo's, 30 shutterfuncties etc. op kan slaan. Je kan echter ook meerdere functies op dezelfde pagina zetten. 

Ik hoop dat je d'r mee vooruit kan, dus dat je het idee van de lichttafel een beetje snapt... ik zou je toch echt aanraden de handleiding goed te lezen, want het is niet te doen om even een verhaaltje te typen over hoe die tafel precies werkt. Ik geloof dat je na de eerste 5 hoofdstukken al een heel eind kan komen trouwens.

Groeten!

Robert

----------


## alcatraz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> ALs je onder schuifje 1 die MH van jullie patcht, kan je de functies ervan besturen met het gedeelte rechtsonder op de tafel. Je doet dit door een van de functies te selecteren en dan aan de wielen te draaien. 
> 
> Je kan kleuren, gobo's, rotatiesnelheden, shutterfuncties etc. etc. etc. opslaan onder de 30 grijze knopjes onder de (op de foto) rode faders. Je kan allemaal aparte pagina's maken, zodat je 30 kleuren, 30 gobo's, 30 shutterfuncties etc. op kan slaan. Je kan echter ook meerdere functies op dezelfde pagina zetten.



Ik zal even kort uitleggen wat het idee is:

Gewoon een set moving heads een programma laten draaien, en als je dan op een ander knopje drukt dat je een ander programma krijgt.
Ook willen we met de 2 draaiknoppen pan/tilt kunnen regelen, dit werkt opzich wel (door op een ADD knop boven te drukken en tegelijkertijd onder rechts op PAN/TILT) maar dan gaat hij dus heel erg traag!!! En zetten we hem op speed en draaien die dan bijvoorbeeld naar FL (full neem ik aan) dan nog beweegt hij niet sneller.

Nu zitten op de bovenste faders (blauw 31-34) de gobo, kleur, strobofunctie en dimmer...

Het probleem is ik snap er helemaaaaaal niks van... Hoe patch ik mijn MH aan een knop???

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Om de werking van een Pearl in een paar zinnen uit te leggen is een beetje veel gevraagt.
Probeer iemand te vinden die je wegwijs wil maken op de Pearl.
Mail me anders je e-mail adres, misschien kan ik iets voor je betekenen.

----------


## HeldenM

Voor wat betreft de snelheid van PAN/TILT
De PAN/TILT kan in normal of fine mode staan.
Dit kun je zien doordat in fine mode het rode ledje van PAN/TILT knippert. Druk nogmaals op PAN/TILT om in normal mode te komen.
(rode led blijft aan)

----------


## EP Woody

En weer hebben we een vrouw op het forum  :Smile: 

Je wil het vast wel eventjes tegen je riante tarief uit komen leggen aan Alcatraz, Marjan.

Of blijf je liever bij je MA...

----------


## alcatraz

De rode LED stond gewoon aan, knipperde niet.
Stel: ik wil zonder programma alleen maar simpel een moving head of roboscanner besturen, is dit dan wèl makkelijk te doen? (want zo ver kom ik al niet eens)

Ik zit in een programma blijkbaar, daar ga ik op het LCD naar page 4: DMX OUTPUT

Daar zie ik:

DMX: A1
FIX.: 31
CHANNEL: Dimmer
O/P: (deze verandert als ik aan 31 schuif)

etc.

Maar bij:

DMX: A5
FIX.: 1
CHANNEL: Gobo
O/P: 0

En dat kan ik al niet veranderen...
En hoe zit dat precies met personalities (ja ik ben echt een leek!)
en hoe weet ik welke personalty voor wat is....

----------


## EP Woody

Moet je eens op Swop drukken van kanaal 31. (je eerste MH) en dan op gobo, rechts onderin op die rij knoppen.

Dan staat er als het goed is onder in beeld gobo (boven 1 vd 2 draaiwieletjes). Draai je daar nu aan, moet de gobo veranderen.

----------


## alcatraz

dat werkt dus niet, heb ik idd wel geprobeerd.

doe ik dit met pan/tilt werkt het wel!
maar dan heeeeeeeeeel erg langzaam!!!

doe ik dit ook met speed zie ik wel de speel op FL gaan, maar sneller, nee...

zoals ik al zei: ik weet er echt heel weinig van...ik hoop dat ik hem vanavond IETS kan laten doen (meer dan gisteren)

En kan iemand uitleggen welke faders ik open moet hebben? iig de global master, maar die 3 ernaast?
En waar zijn die SWOP, ADD, PRESET en MEMORY faders voor links onder?
En waarom knippert het lampje bij MASTER (fader 12 onderop) in het crossfader gedeelte?
En wtf is een SWOP?

----------


## alcatraz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EP Woody_
> 
> Moet je eens op Swop drukken van kanaal 31. (je eerste MH) en dan op gobo, rechts onderin op die rij knoppen.
> 
> Dan staat er als het goed is onder in beeld gobo (boven 1 vd 2 draaiwieletjes). Draai je daar nu aan, moet de gobo veranderen.



Er zijn toch maar 30 SWOP knoppen [?]

----------


## EP Woody

Klopt, maar je hebt de MH, dimmer, op de bovenste 1e fader zitten.

Om dan die MH te selecteren moest je of Shift + 1e Swop indrukken, of Add + Swop. D8t ik  :Smile: , maar dat kan Marjan je wel vertellen  :Smile:

----------


## alcatraz

A1 t/m A4 staan op DIMMER en op schuif 31-34...
A5 staat op Gobo en op 2, maar schuif 2 doet niets...

Dus tja...als iemand me kan vertellen wat dat is met personalities, swops, adds...
en wie is marjan?

----------


## EP Woody

Pak de handleiding er maar eens bij. 

Kijk hoe je de tafel leeg moet gooien en hoe je met een Personality je moving head op fader 1 (links onderin) kan zetten.

En ga dan nog eens wat vragen [:P]

Is het nuttigst  :Smile:

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geplaatst door EP Woody
> 
> Moet je eens op Swop drukken van kanaal 31. (je eerste MH) en dan op gobo, rechts onderin op die rij knoppen.
> 
> Dan staat er als het goed is onder in beeld gobo (boven 1 vd 2 draaiwieletjes). Draai je daar nu aan, moet de gobo veranderen.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hij bedoeld denk ik swop 1; de onderste rij faders is 1 t/m 30 boven 31 t/m 60.

Probeer gewoon iemand uit te nodigen die je het een en ander over dat ding uitlegt, bv de persoon waar je hem huurt o.i.d. Om op 0 te beginnen en je op middels deze weg op te leiden tot volleerd pearl gebruiker lijkt me lastig wanneer je zelfs de basisprincipes niet kent. Of nodig desnoods iemand uit die het engels van de manual kan vertalen naar NL ...

Nadat bovenstaande bericht geplaatst was, waren er alweer enkele mutaties binnen het topic. 





> citaat:Klopt, maar je hebt de MH, dimmer, op de bovenste 1e fader zitten.
> 
> Om dan die MH te selecteren moest je of Shift + 1e Swop indrukken, of Add + Swop. D8t ik , maar dat kan Marjan je wel vertellen



Dat hangt er vanaf waar je 'm patcht. De faders die boven elkaar zitten hebben nl. elk een andere functie. Meestal wordt er op de onderse rij het bewegend gepatched en boven vanaf 31 front ... etc .. Maar dat hangt er dus maar net vanaf waar je je lampje parkeerd.

----------


## Overdrive

De bedoeling is dat je eerst de handel goed gaat patchen. Als er nog programma's instonden heb je grote kans dat je dat dus opnieuw zal moeten doen.
Lees het hoofdstuk over patchen even goed door en je maakt al een heel goed begin  :Wink: .

Groeten Joost

----------


## alcatraz

Vertalen kan ik wel alleen die termen...
ik huur dat ding niet, ik werk voor een licht/geluidbedrijf en de collega die hem bestuurde (de enige die wist hoe dat ding werkte) is overgestapt naar de concurent...

Er staan al programma's in, hoe kan ik die backuppen en herstellen voor ik een WIPEALL ga uitvoeren?

kijk ik snap best engels en technisch engels ook, maar een SWOP ?? heb ik nog nooit van gehoord...

----------


## EP Woody

Heb je gelijk in Jeroen, maar zoals je uit de DMX-Output kan opmaken zit de Dimmer van de MH op Fix 31.

Waar vind je hem dan terug? (zo diep ben ik nog niet in de Pearl geweest  :Wink: 

[edit]Swop = de blauwe rij knoppen, Zet rest van het licht uit bij flashen van parren ed.[/edit]

[edit2]Alles bewaren doe je middels Services - Save Show to disk. (eventjes in de menu's zoeken)[/edit2]

----------


## alcatraz

Dat het die knoppen waren wist ik (staat erop) :P
maar wat beteket SWOP dan?
(ik ken wel swap maar swop...)

En dus even belangrijk: hoe maak ik een backup? dan ga ik even WIPEALL doen
en hoe zet ik de backup terug?

Dan ga ik de nieuwste personalities inladen heb ik dat ook gehad

Momory is 93% free
hoeveel geheugen zit er in die bak en hoeveel diskettes heb ik nodig voor een backup?

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Heb je gelijk in Jeroen, maar zoals je uit de DMX-Output kan opmaken zit de Dimmer  van de MH op Fix 31.



Hoi,

dat kan ik niet helemaal volgen. Maar wanneer je een MH onder fader 1 zou patchen zou je zoiets in je dmx-output moeten krijgen;

DMX = startadres         
Fix = fadernr (kring) in dit geval dus 1          
Channel = shutter e.d.    
(nogiets, weet ik zo niet) = output (tussen 0 en 255)


Maar als er dus bij staat fix 31 zou je bij fader 31 moeten kijken .. ofzo ..

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door alcatraz_
> 
> Dat het die knoppen waren wist ik (staat erop) :P
> maar wat beteket SWOP dan?
> (ik ken wel swap maar swop...)



swop=swap..is dus sitwchen/ruilen.. als je het niet gelooft, zie www.babylon.com

gr.

----------


## EP Woody

Heb je ooit met een MA oid gewerkt? Dan ben je tot de conclusie gekomen dat als je Swop gebruikt dat als je een flashbutton indrukt de rest van het licht uitgaat. Op de pearl kan je per flashbutton kiezen of je erbij flashed (lamp bijaan zet) (Add) of rest van licht uit en alleen die ene lamp aan (Swop).

Deze knoppen worden ook meteen gebruikt om de Movingheads (Fixtures) te kiezen.

Backup weet ik niet precies, maar volgens mij via Services (sleutel) en dan ergens Save show to disk. (en laden is Load show from disk).

Wat je kan proberen is in het blokje Sequence (rechts onderin) de knop links boven nog een keer in te drukken totdat hij knippert.

Volgens mij pakt hij dan de fixtures 31 tot 60.

En dan de eerste swopbutton selecteren. Gobo selecteren, en eens wat aan die wielen draaien. Kijken of er wat gebeurt.

Succes.

Nog 2 berichten....  :Wink:

----------


## alcatraz

Ik ga het vanavond zeker proberen!

Nog meer tips? Dan heb ik tenmiste iets waarmee ik e.e.a. kan proberen

----------


## EP Woody

Handleiding lezen

----------


## alcatraz

Als je mn openingspost had gelezen :P
daar kom ik dus niet uit... van alles geprobeerd...

----------


## EP Woody

80% van die tafel is gelukkig allemaal heel simpel terug te redeneren, als je een beetje ervaring hebt met andere lichttafels (MA, Zero, etc.)

Verder is het gewoon met de handleiding erbij gaan proberen, en niet bang wezen dat het fout gaat. Tafel even legen, en je opnieuw beginnen.

Het is ongeveer zelfde als fietsen, of brommer rijden. Veel oefenen en proberen. En val je op je bek, opstaan, opstappen, en verder gaan.

Maar zorg gewoon dat je de handleiding erbij hebt. (In combinatie met een Engels-Nederlands woordenboek misschien wel helemaal handig). Kan je altijd dingen terug zoeken als je iets niet weet.

Specifieke vragen kan je dan hier altijd nog kwijt. Maar zo globaal uitleg is gewoon niet handig. Daar is de handleiding gewoon voor.

En lukt het dan nog niet. Vraag idd een collega in de buurt of hij je wil helpen met de tafel leren kennen. Meestal zijn ze niet zo moeilijk, voor een biertje en een bak koffie ofzo  :Smile: 

Succes  :Wink: 

En dit is Post 1000 !!  :Smile:  (nog beetje nuttig ook....)

----------


## alcatraz

haha dat is het probleem, niemand weet hoe dat ding werkt, met de tips ga ik zeker aan de slag! bedankt!

----------


## EP Woody

Zeg dus niet collega's van je bedrijf, maar Collega's uit de buurt. Dat moet toch wel te doen zijn  :Wink: 

Pearl is wel een tafel die redelijk goed in de markt ligt dussss.

Gewoon even rondvragen. Gaat wel iemand vinden. Maar zelf proberen is beter [:P]

Succes.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EP Woody_
> Backup weet ik niet precies, maar volgens mij via Services (sleutel) en dan ergens Save show to disk. (en laden is Load show from disk).



Volgens mij is de "disk"-button (rechtsonder) de magic button in dit geval, en dat dan in program-mode.

----------


## axs

Misschien kan je al wat meer experimenteren op de pearl simulator?
Te downen op de site van avolites.

Dan kan je naar hartelust experimenteren, menuutjes oproepen, patchen... en ga zo maar door!

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan

----------


## Overdrive

De eerste x toen ik zo'n ding voor mn neus had wist ik bij *** ook niet waar ik moest beginnen. 
Ik heb gewoon de handleiding erbij gepakt en begonnen. Daar staat in een logische volgorde, de basis principes. Van patchen naar een simpel programmaatje. Ik had die bewegende koppen toen binnen 2 uur aan de praat terwijl ik geen ster in engels ben  :Wink: .

Groeten Joost

----------


## alcatraz

Eureka! Gisteren was het zover! Ik had hem aan de praat!

Je moet dus eerst de personalities downloaden van de effecten (fixtures dus) en die via de cache builder tot een cachefile omzetten (p2000per.cmp), die dan weer inlezen via de PATCH knop in PROGRAM mode. Daar kun je dan zeggen CHOOSE A FIXTURE (softbutton B), zoek dan het effect uit de lijst (in mijn geval had ik daar maar 1 ingezet). Dan zal deze vragen: ''AUTOMATICLY CREATE PRESET FOCUSES?'' heb ik op YES gedrukt en het werd allemaal duidelijk!


Als jullie dat nou even hadden verteld :P

Toen drukte ik op één van de FOCUS ADD knoppen (op de 3e, want daarop hadden wij hem gezet) en tegelijk op bvc. de PAN/TILT knop helemaal rechts en het werkte...

Het ging nu om de Pearl River Pilot 300 Moving Head.
Zagen we op de Pearl 2000 staan: GOBO, wisselde de pilot 300 kleur, goborot. veranderde de gobo, color was dimmer etc.

Iemand een idee hoe dat kan? Ik heb dus de personality file voor deze MH gedownload...

Nu nog kijken hoe het met meerdere MHs gaat werken en dan..programmeren  :Wink:  Ik ben iig al veel verder want hij doet wat ik wil! :P

----------


## alcatraz

oh ja: ik heb er ook een monitor en toetsenbord op aangesloten, het werd dankzij de monitor wel veel duidelijker.

Er hoort ook nog een graphics tablet bij? (hebben wij er niet bij, maar kan zijn dat die nog ergens ligt...) Kan iemand me uitleggen wat je hiermee precies kan? Is het noodzakelijk of alleen maar makkelijk?

----------


## cornedure

Ik heb even naar de personality gekeken van de Pearl River Pilot 300 en vergeleken met de gegevens in de manual. Ik zie niks verkeerd, de gegevens kloppen perfect. 




> citaat:Zagen we op de Pearl 2000 staan: GOBO, wisselde de pilot 300 kleur, goborot. veranderde de gobo, color was dimmer etc.



Ik denk dat je het adres verkeerd hebt ingesteld op de Pilot 300 of op de Avolites Pearl. Want je bent telkens 1 attribuut ernaast. Even uitleggen: 

Pearl dmx layout -&gt; bij jou:
1. Gobo -&gt; Gobo Rotation
2. Gobo Rotation -&gt; Colour
3. Colour -&gt; strobe/shutter
4. strobe/shutter -&gt; .... 

Kijk het startadres nog eens na, en druk 2 x enter om het adres te bevestigen op de Pilot 300. 

Om een moving head te selecteren nadat je hem gepatcht hebt, draai de sleutel naar PROGRAM en selecteer hem met BLAUWE knop (SWOP) onder de fader waar je hem zojuist hebt gezet. 

Om een attribuut te veranderen (gobo, colour, Pan&tilt,...), selecteer je Moving Head (MAAR BLIJF NIET DRUKKEN), en druk een van de reeks verticale grijze knoppen die je aan de rechterkant van het paneel ziet. Draai dan met het wiel. 

Om je show te bewaren, druk eerst op DISK, en Selecteer dan "SAVE SHOW TO DISK" (KNOP B naast de LCD). Voer een naam in en druk ENTER. 

En dan als laatste: hoe kunnen wij in hemelsnaam weten of je je Moving Head al dan niet gepatcht hebt. Dat je de manual niet wil lezen, tot daar aan toe, maar dat je ons dan nog eens de schuld geeft van je geklooi, dat gaat er bij mij niet in. Lees de manual naast je Pearl en de functies zullen al een stuk duidelijker zijn.

----------


## axs

Hoi,

Zou ff willen reageren op dit topic.
Leuk dat je vragen hebt, we zijn er nu éénmaal om elkaar te helpen!

Maar de vragen die je stelt zitten mij wat dwars!
Het is echt pure basic wat je vraagt, dingen die je zo uit de manual haalt. Doe aub eens ff moeite om deze door te nemen, wat te experimenteren etc... vraag eventueel aan iemand om je een basic training te geven!
Ok als je het engels niet echt machtig bent, maar aan een vertaling heb je ook niet veel aangezien je de 'begrippen' die gebruikt worden niet te vertalen zijn. De tafel zelf blijft ook nog steeds in het Engels met je communiceren. Laat engels (duits) zowat de voertaal  zijn in alle technische publicaties. Jammer als je daar niet meer moeite voor wil doen, dan ga je in je verdere loopbaan ook nog heel wat problemen tegenkomen.
Je moet daarvoor niet vloeiend engels kunnen spreken, maar een beetje begrijpen helpt je al een heel stuk verder!

Als je specifiekere vragen hebt, wil ik je graag verderhelpen, maar op deze manier typen we hier gewoon een handleiding over! En ik denk niet dat dat de bedoeling is!

----------


## alcatraz

ik HEB de manual gelezen
en ik snap e.e.a. wel maar niet alle termen
maargoed ik ben nu al een stuk wijzer...

alleen waar ik keek in de handleiding staat niet wat ik moet doen met personalities, daar ben ik dus zelf achtergekomen dat je die via de cache builder moet omzetten en dan in moet laden via de patch knop...tja hoe kon ik dat weten dan?

En ik heb je verteld dat ik er echt niks vanaf wist...


Handleiding:

14.3	Personality Disks
Personality disks contain the Personality files. A Personality disk may contain one Personality file or all of them.
There is a Personality file available for almost every DMX Fixture currently on the market. Avolites constantly produce new and updated Personality to keep up with new DMX devices and changes to old ones.
14.3.1	Personality Files
Personality files contain all the information the desk requires to patch and configure an Instrument including which Attribute Bank will control which Attribute. 
These files are updated periodically and made available on the Avolites Website (www.avoloites.com), or can be obtained on disk from an Avolites distributor or Avolites Ltd. in London.
Subject to the information being available to Avolites Ltd., the Personality file will configure the desk for the optimum operation of a Fixture. It will also prevent illegal patching operations on the Fixture. See Section 5.17 Illegal Addresses.


Dus ja... zo kom je er niet :P

Nu nog uitzoeken waarom ie t niet goed doet...

----------


## alcatraz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> Ik heb even naar de personality gekeken van de Pearl River Pilot 300 en vergeleken met de gegevens in de manual. Ik zie niks verkeerd, de gegevens kloppen perfect. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Ik zal nog eens precies vertellen wat ik heb gedaan:

Sleutel op program mode,
gedrukt op PATCH,
softkey B (Choose a fixture),
diskette zat erin dus vond hij de PR_PILOT300,
daarop geklikt (softkey A),

Toen vroeg hij: AUTOMATICLY CREATE PRESET FOCUSES?

heb ik op YES (softkey A) gedrukt.

Dan zie je: Patch PR_PILOT300 to DMX 001 (001 knippert) on line A Preset swop to make patch.

Heb ik gedrukt op SELECT A DMX LINE (softkey E) en dan SELECT DMX LINE A (softkey A), maar wat dit doet, geen idee...

Toen op SWOP SELECT knop 3.
Dan zie je: Patch PR_PILOT300 to DMX 013 on line A. Preset Swop to make patch.
Dan heb ik op QUIT gedrukt en stond dat lijstje erin... (page 4: DMX Output)

----------


## AJB

Beste Alcatraz,

Mail me ff op arvid@ajboperating.nl, dan maken we een afspraak. Leg ik je de tafel uit, en help ik je met proggen van show (kun je ook wat tips krijgen over handige indeling e.d.). Op deze manier schiet het namelijk niet op  :Wink: 

Met vr. groet,

AJB

----------


## alcatraz

Nog iemand wat tips voor ik vanavond weer aan de slag ga?

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:Als jullie dat nou even hadden verteld :P



Als je 1 post eerder leest heb ik je dat toch echt aangeraden 




> citaat:_Geplaatst door alcatraz_
> 
> Nog iemand wat tips voor ik vanavond weer aan de slag ga?



Handleiding niet vergeten  :Big Grin: .

Groeten

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door alcatraz_
> 
> Nog iemand wat tips voor ik vanavond weer aan de slag ga?



Tuurlijk:

Het magische antwoord op de vraag AUTOMATICLY CREATE PRESET FOCUSES? is NO.

Het is veel fijner om zelf je eigen preset focuses te maken. Je kunt dan alles precies zo maken zoals je het zelf wilt. En je hebt dan het voordeel dat je zeker weet dat alles goed is.

----------


## djkoelkast

Ja dat maakt het wel makkelijker allemaal...

----------


## alcatraz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> Tuurlijk:
> 
> Het magische antwoord op de vraag AUTOMATICLY CREATE PRESET FOCUSES? is NO.
> 
> Het is veel fijner om zelf je eigen preset focuses te maken. Je kunt dan alles precies zo maken zoals je het zelf wilt. En je hebt dan het voordeel dat je zeker weet dat alles goed is.



Ok! ik ga het even proberen op de simulator, kijken of ik eruit kom want ik heb (nog) geen idee wat ik daarna moet doen...

Vanavond weer aan de slag en heb er zin in! (dankzij jullie tips!)

--edit--
de simulator vindt ineens geen fixtures meer, dan vanavond maar in het echt proberen of ik eruit kom

Wat kan ik met die functie? kan ik daar kanalen toewijzen o.i.d.???

----------


## jurjen_barel

Beste Alcatraz,

k weet dat dit een forum is en dus dé plek om vragen te stellen.
Handiger is om niet te beginnen met: "Door gebrekkig Engels is er een deel van 185 pagina's aan handleiding onduidelijk"

Geloof me als ik zeg dat veel mensen het zullen waarderen als je gerichtere vragen stelt.  :Wink: 

Even goeie vrienden verder.
Suc6 met je tafel,
Jurjen

----------


## alcatraz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Beste Alcatraz,
> 
> k weet dat dit een forum is en dus dé plek om vragen te stellen.
> Handiger is om niet te beginnen met: "Door gebrekkig Engels is er een deel van 185 pagina's aan handleiding onduidelijk"
> 
> Geloof me als ik zeg dat veel mensen het zullen waarderen als je gerichtere vragen stelt. 
> 
> ...



ik zei: 




> citaat:
> De handleiding van 185 pagina's in het engels is mij totaal niet duidelijk.




En als je verder leest zie je dat ik al een heel stuk wijzer ben geworden
en ik heb wel degelijk de handleiding gelezen!

Alleen nu pas wordt alles mij wat duidelijker.

Je leert beter door hands-on...

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door alcatraz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> ...



Het patchen van je fixtures gaat precies hetzelfde. Alleen worden nu je preset focuses niet aangemaakt. Dat zal je zelf moeten doen. Je kan dan zelf je kleuren, strobes, gobos, posities etc. toewijzen aan je preset focuses, die je dan weer kan bedienen met de add-buttons (grijs) onder de preset faders.

----------


## alcatraz

Helaas begrijp ik dit nog steeds niet precies, maar!

Gisteren voor elkaar gekregen het volgende aan elkaar te koppelen:

1x stage hazer DMX,
4x Pearl River Pilot 300,
4x Pixie Moving Head,
1x Colorchanger,
1x Pearl River Space Craft (simpel effectje)

We konden alles afzonderlijk of met elkaar bewegen, echt cool om met 2 draaiknoppen 8 effecten van 2 soorten tegelijk te bedienen!

De pixies reageerden precies goed op alles, pan tilt is pan tilt, colour is colour...
De Pilots 300 niet, kleur is daar shutter/strobo gobo=colour gotorot=gobo, maar pan/tilt, focus en prism staan weer wèl goed...

Enfin, maandag had ik nog nooit zo'n tafel aangeraakt, gister, de 3e keer dat ik er mee speelde dit al voor elkaar!

Helaas kregen we de 2 DTS Bravoscans 2 niet aan de praat, maar dat was omdat het niet duidelijk was hoe we de DMX kanalen moeten instellen. *Is er iemand die dit weet?*

Alleen ik kan voor heel veel merken (ShowTec, M.J.S., Botex) die we hier hebben liggen geen personalities vinden bij Avolites.

Weten jullie of er een goede site met nog meer personalities bestaan?
Zo nee, zijn die dingen makkelijk zelf te maken? 
Of zou ik voor bv. een Botex DMX strobo de personality van een ander kunnen gebruiken?

En dan komt nu het programmeren, want ik moet nu elke keer aan de rechtrkant bv gobo kiezen, dan kan ik gobo's wisselen via de 2 draaiknoppen.
Is het zo dat je ook gobo's wisselen op 1 van de schuiven linksonder kunt zetten o.i.d. zodat je meerdere functies tegelijk zou kunnen bedienen? (nu moet ik ze elke keer stilzetten om een andere functie te kiezen)

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door alcatraz_
> Of zou ik voor bv. een Botex DMX strobo de personality van een ander kunnen gebruiken?



Strobo's pak ik meestal gewoon dimmerkanalen voor..

Of het moeten strobo's met ingebouwde programma's als de atomix zijn.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door alcatraz_
> En dan komt nu het programmeren, want ik moet nu elke keer aan de rechtrkant bv gobo kiezen, dan kan ik gobo's wisselen via de 2 draaiknoppen.
> Is het zo dat je ook gobo's wisselen op 1 van de schuiven linksonder kunt zetten o.i.d. zodat je meerdere functies tegelijk zou kunnen bedienen? (nu moet ik ze elke keer stilzetten om een andere functie te kiezen)



En daar komen je preset focuses om de hoek kijken. Ik zal je in het kort proberen uit te leggen hoe je die kan maken. 

Stel we hebben 4 Highend Cyberlights hangen. En we willen een aantal kleuren in de preset focuses gaan programmeren.

Stap 1:
Selecteer één Cyber. (Het voordeel van slechts 1 cyber selecteren is dat je preset focus straks geldt voor alle cybers. Zelfs als je besluit om later nog Cybers toe te voegen. Indien je de preset focuses maakt voor de vier aanwezige cybers (door alle 4 te selecteren) dan zullen deze focuses niet werken voor eventueel nieuw toegevoegde cybers)

Stap 2:
Maak voor deze cyber een kleur. Aangezien de cyber een CMY spot is gaan we aan zowel de Cyan, Magenta als Yellow knop draaien. Allereerst gaan we natuuurlijk de kleur wit maken.

Stap 3:
Druk op "Store Focus"

Stap 4: 
Druk op de eerste "Add"-button (Grijze knop) onder de preset faders. (Dit zijn de faders boven de roller!!)

Je hebt nu de kleur wit opgeslagen onder deze knop

Vervolgens kunnen we bijvoorbeeld rood onder de tweede knop opslaan, en groen onder de derde knop.

Nu kan je heel makkelijk deze kleuren opnieuw gebruiken.

Stap 1:
Selecteer de cyber die je groen wilt maken

Stap 2: 
Druk op de derde "Add"-knop en de cyber wordt groen.

Dit zelfde geldt voor gobo's, posities, prisma, strobes en alle andere parameters.

Succes

----------


## Robert

Je moet normaal gesproken wel eerst op het knopje "gobo" drukken om van gobo te wisselen, en op het knopje "kleur" om van kleur te wisselen... maar dat hoeft niet! Als je bijvoorbeeld maar 4 cybers hebt hangen kan je ook wat dingen bij elkaar op de pagina gooien. Je hebt 30 van die knopjes om iets onder te schrijven per pagina. Stel dat je het als volgt wil indelen:

1-7 kleur
8-14 gobo
15-20 shutterdingen
21-25 gobo rotatie dingen
26-30 prisma en andere effecttoestanden

Dan stel je het zo in dat je op de pagina "dimmer" (bijvoorbeeld) ook de kleuren, gobo's, shutters, rotatie en effecten kan bedienen. Je kan het ook verdelen over twee pagina's, bijvoorbeeld op de "dimmer" pagina zet je kleur en gobo's, en de rest op de pagina "shutter".

Je kan dit instellen door bijvoorbeeld dimmer te kiezen, dan naar het user-menu (of hoe heet dat ding) te gaan (avo-button indrukken en even de goede soft-key aanraken), en te kiezen voor "specify attributes for bank". Je kan dan alle mogelijke functies (dus dimmer, shutter, pan/tilt etc) aan en uit zetten, en alles wat je aan zet kan je dan bedienen vanaf de dimmerpagina. Hetzelfde kan je  natuurlijk doen voor alle andere pagina's.

Succes!

Robert

----------


## rieuwert

Alacatraz (danny)

Je mag me (de vorige bediener van deze Pearl 2000) best ff bellen, hoor, ik zal je graag wegwijs maken op deze console.

----------


## alcatraz

Hmmz nee ik ben niet Danny, dan zul je een verkeerde voor je hebben vermoed ik.

Inmiddels de tafel wel onder de knie dankzij jullie hulp.
Ontbrekende personalities zelf gemaakt/aangepast.
Personalities voor bijzondere apparaten aangevraagd bij de fabrikant.

Programmeren van memories en chases is me ook duidelijk,
ga vanavond proberen die focusses te maken, klinkt niet erg ingewikkeld.

Ook parren gepatched, dat was helemaal een eitje, staan netjes op de bovenste faders.

Alleen de personalitites voor de Pearl River Pilot 300 die krijg ik niet goed, Colour = Gobo, GoboRot = Gobo...
Hoe zit dat met die DMX offset? Alles nagekeken, alles zit en staat goed, hoe kan ik die personalities aanpassen zodat het wel werkt? Alleen Pan/Tilt, Focus en Prism staan op de juiste plek, de Dimmer staat onder Colour... dat soort vaagheden....

Voor de rest werken alle aangesloten MHs, scanners, colourchangers en effecten helemaal zoals het hoort, alleen die Pilot 300s niet...
Ik zag wel dat er een " quoute miste in de personality, maar die weer plaatsen verhielp het probleem helaas niet...

Nogmaals dank voor al jullie reacties!

----------


## jablo

Geef effe je email-adres. Heb een nederlandse handleiding
geschreven voor de Pearl 2000 voor "beginners".

----------


## Robert

Lijkt me ook wel interessant...

R.B.Gielissen@uvt.nl

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jablo_
> 
> Geef effe je email-adres. Heb een nederlandse handleiding
> geschreven voor de Pearl 2000 voor "beginners".



DIe zou ik ook graag ontvangen!!

dj_lazy55@hotmail.com

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als iemand deze ook aan mij mailt zal ik heb op onze server zetten.

Dan kan deze net zoals de nederlands talige SGM manuals gedownload worden vanaf dit forum!.

----------


## dj torny

Nu we een beetje de basis beginselen van de pearl weten kunnen we misschien wat meer gaan kijken naar de leukere functies van de pearl.

Zo kan je bijvoorbeeld, als je posities onder je pallets/preset focus
hebt geprogrammerd, met een bepaalde tijd van de ene naar de andere positie gaan. 
selecteer een positie in je pallet/preset focus. druk op het numerieke toetsenbord een getal in, b.v. 5, (dit staat voor 5 sec.) en druk nu op een ander positie onder je pallet/preset focus. je spot gaat nu in 5 seconden van de ene naar de andere positie.

Iemand nog meer van dit soort tip's/truck's

Groeten.

----------


## mc hammer

Als je vaak spots gebruikt met cmy-kleurenmenging dan is het handig om eens goed naar de personality-files te kijken. Voor een heleboel van die spots (i.i.g. voor Martin-lampen)zijn er al een heleboel preset-focussen kant en klaar beschikbaar als je een kleine aanpassing maakt in deze file.

Voor de mac300/mac600 en mac2000 staan preset-focus 101 tm 181 (mac2000 tm 191 )al klaar als standaard lee-kleuren. voorbeeld: tik 147 in, recall focus en daar heb je lee147 uit je lamp!! (iid bij benadering  :Wink:  )


Groet,

Mark

----------


## Robert

Als je iets uit de effects engine haalt, kan je bij de opties kiezen voor "toggle size" en "toggle speed". Als je dit doet zet je de size en/of speed op "timed" ipv "static" (of "fixed"... zoiets).

Je kan dan de grootte of snelheid van het effect veranderen door de schuif waaronder hij staat verder omhoog te schuiven. De snelheid en grootte die de beweging heeft als je de schuif helemaal omhoog duwt is de snelheid die je geprogrammeerd hebt.

Groeten! Robert

----------


## kokkie

Iedereen bedankt voor het lachen en suc6 in de disco.

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jablo_
> 
> Geef effe je email-adres. Heb een nederlandse handleiding
> geschreven voor de Pearl 2000 voor "beginners".



Ik heb nog niets gezien... iemand anders wel?

Grtz. Robert

----------


## Wietse

met de handleiding ging het me togwel vlotjes^
nooit aangeraakt en ineens patchen, shapes enzoverderen  :Wink:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

MMmm 

ik wacht nog steeds op dat ding ... Of staat hij inmiddels op de site van Showtechniek ?

----------


## Wietse

op de site bij downloads
kan je mooi de manual downloaden

in pdf enin word formaat en dan afdrukke me die printer
260 paginas ofzow,...

----------


## BENjpt

Sorry, maar bij wie/wat kan ik dat pdf bestandje vinden Wietse?

alvast bedankt.

gr.

----------


## Wietse

site van avolites http://www.avolites.com :-)
klik op downloads/MANUALS
dan klik je op pearl 2000
en dan krijg je zo een bende downloadbare dingen, waaronder handleiding in word formaat pdf formaat,...

en personality disken enzoverder,...

groeten

----------


## BENjpt

Even een schop omhoog.. 

Showtechniek heb jij die Nl versie al op internet?

gr.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Als de kerstman het me goed heeft ingefluisterd is Showtechniek een beetje druk, misschien wel overwerkt...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Misschien wel een massage nodig van zijn vriendin....[8D]

Ah, dat ding zal toch wel komen, ergens na half januari..... :Wink:

----------


## gido

hoi, heeft iemand hier nog de manual van? wij gaan binnenkort met een oude pearl werken, de software wordt versie '99 of 2000, dus ik heb liever een handleiding uit die periode als iemand die nog heeft. engels of nederlands maakt niet uit, beiden welkom!

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik heb hier nog een Pearl 2000 manual uit 99.

Als je je mailadres geeft zal ik hem doormailen.

Of als er meer gegadigden zijn geef een gil dan zet ik hem online.

----------


## gido

heel fijn, bedankt!  email is xtal @ xs4all. nl

----------


## gilbert

Ik ben sinds kort ook in het bezit van een Pearl 2000. Ik heb het forum eens doorgelezen en heb de handleiding grotendeels doorgewerkt.


Ale fixtures zijn bedienbaar, 20 oktober gaan ik de eerste opdracht draaien met de tafel, een disco feestje. Ik heb een testopstelling gemaakt met daarin LED tubes, LED parren, movingheads en een laser. De testopstelling is een trusscarre, hierop heb ik eigenlijk redelijk snel wat shows kunnen voorbereiden en dit is de exacte set up voor het feest.

Set up :
8 movingheads
24 LED Par (per 4 geadresseerd)
40 LEDtubes
1 Laser
2 LED Cones

Graag zou ik echter eens met een ervaren gebruiker wat tips en trucs krijgen. 

Chases en bewegen vastlleggen is geen probleem. Ik heb het nog niet voor elkaar gekregen om bijvoorbeeld onder 1 schuif de kleuren van al het licht te veranderen. Dit staat nu onder een programschuif, en zo zullen er wel meer zaken zijn die eenvoudiger zijn.

Niet gelijk roepen dat ik de handleiding moet lezen want daar heb ik het meeste al uitgehaald, en blijf ik nog op studerenr. 
De pearl is een tafel met zo veel mogelijkheden. 

Mischien is er iemand die de moeite wil nemen om wat kennis te delen voor wat praktijk tips en trucs en hoe je het beste je tafel kunt inrichten om snel een show te progarameren en te wijzigen.  Dan kom ik graag naar je toe.

----------


## axs

> Niet gelijk roepen dat ik de handleiding moet lezen want daar heb ik het meeste al uitgehaald, en blijf ik nog op studerenr. 
> De pearl is een tafel met zo veel mogelijkheden. 
> 
> Mischien is er iemand die de moeite wil nemen om wat kennis te delen voor wat praktijk tips en trucs en hoe je het beste je tafel kunt inrichten om snel een show te progarameren en te wijzigen. Dan kom ik graag naar je toe.



 
Helaas is lezen, spelen en proberen de beste manier om te leren werken met een desk.
Wat betreft de tafelindeling... er is hier reeds een heel topic aan besteed, zoekfunctie brengt dus zeker raad!

----------

